# Como hacer un contador con la compuerta 74ls76



## kishoportobelo (Dic 2, 2008)

esque ya intente hacerlo normal pongo la entrada de reloj en el pin 1 y luego saco un led del pin 17 luego pongo un puente a la siguiente entrada de reloj i asi i no me sale

pero no se que tengo quee hacer con los demas pines  nesesito ayuda por favor

donde conecto los clr prs j k etc


----------



## e-nixx (Dic 3, 2008)

hola amigo

el 74ls76 contiene 2 flips flops tipo jk.
para hacerlos funcionar cmo contador deves poner a 1 logico los pines clr-prs-j-k
y tu entrada de pulsos son por el  pin 1 de clk, ahora tu salida" Q" es la salida para el siguente flips flops, 
pin 6, si kieres extender el conteo deves hacer lo mismo con todos los demas chips.

saludos

bye.


----------

